
Show HN: Employee equity made simple - florent31
Hey folks,<p>I’m Florent, ex- YC founder (Skylights S16). I&#x27;m currently building <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;quid.li" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;quid.li</a> with Justin (KPMG, Rocket Internet) and Gagan (Vetted, Origin Protocol).<p>Quidli allows business owners to create company equity plans and share equity with employees in just a few clicks.<p>We help business owners to fill all necessary details with user-friendly UX designed to help them understand the implications of their actions. Then, legally binding contracts are created and sent for signature to the appropriate persons via HelloSign.<p>Using Quidli, it&#x27;s possible to complete, for free, an equity distribution to employees in less than 10 minutes. There&#x27;s no need to involve a law firm or to spend a lot of time to understand all the legal details.<p>We&#x27;re doing the following:<p>- For this MVP, we address only the case of C-corps in Delaware. This represents a majority of US startups so we can focus on making a great product for a single use case (YC style).<p>- Our templates offer the right degree of customization. There&#x27;s less customizability than if you use your lawyer, but we boiled down the process to the absolute necessities so that using Quidli should be a no-brainer for startups.<p>- Our templates are built by a law firm we partnered with, and we put a lot of attention in being sure that neither a client company nor its employees will end up screwed by common pitfalls, like for example having to exercise options with no cash.<p>- Our process uses RSUs designed to vest at a company&#x27;s exit. One of the main advantages is to protect the RSU owner from having to pay any taxes on their equity before their company reaches an exit event.<p>We just released our open MVP so we’d love to get feedbacks. Also, if you&#x27;re interested in using it but would like to talk first, don’t hesitate to reach me directly: florent@quid.li<p>- Website: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;quid.li" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;quid.li</a>
- Medium blog: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;quidli" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;quidli</a>
- Product demo: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;050ATDSmQ3k" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;050ATDSmQ3k</a><p>Thanks
======
tacokitty
Looks cool. Really do want to give real equity to my employees. Will check
out.

~~~
florent31
Cool, don't hezitate to shoot me a message to give your feedback or if you
meet any difficulty in the process

